# What electric boat to buy



## flat185 (Jul 6, 2009)

Thinking about getting a boat for the pond. Pretty sure I want to stick with electric. More speed the better. Any guys with first hand knowledge? Thanks in advance.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Try traxxas spartan lipo and brushless. I think it runs over 60 mph. 







http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LZ1007**&P=7

If not look at aquacraft. Both offer good boats and ready to run out if the box


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Is it possible to buy an electric boat with 1/2-1 mile range or so to play with at the lake in the $300 range?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I would think so. I am not sure of the spectrum (2.4g) range but I am not sure you would be able to see one 1/2 a mile or more away. Aquacraft has some nice models. The Spartan is pretty advanced.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

1 mile range, that's a huge pond. 
Im always fearful of running my boat out past 100 yards, in a public lake simply that if it dies out. The boat could get ran over by a real boat cutting it across the lake. Or if someone does see it they could always grab it and go before I could get to the boat. 

Just food for thought. 

But to answer your question, Yes. Im sure a good radio would work a mile away due to the radio waves bouncing off the water to the receiver. 

But if you do get that one glitch and the boat takes off across the lake your SOL finding it before it hits something. Yea Ive had that happen before. 
Good luck.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

My understanding is that the 2.4gh doesn't work good on water. The 2.4gh are good for about 500' from some of the testing a friend of my did on some 100mph speed runs.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ive never had an issue with 2.4 on water. It. Has always worked great for me.


----------



## Bryan24 (Aug 31, 2010)

i've had my batteries come unplugged before on water. I had a ProBoat mystic its right in the $300.00 range and i really liked it, sucked having to wait 45 mins for my boat to get pushed to shore


----------



## target (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm in the market for a RC boat and from my research, the Auquacraft Revolt 30 is the best RTR electric one available. They run $250ish on Tower Hobbies with free shipping and then there is a coupon out there too.
The one without the radio/reciever is $199.

The negative to this and most any electric boat is the low run time.
I was told 7-10 minutes if you're gentle on the throttle.
6 if your run hard.

They do zip along at almost 40mph with the upgraded prop.
There are videos on Youtube showing the boat in action.
Seems to handle great and quick.

I think I'm going with a gas ( weedeater) motor to run 15-20 on a tank.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

I bought the Aquacraft Rio, two 1800 mAh batteries, charger and container of grease for $221.
Bought the Rio since the water is usually choppy at my boat dock. Ran it last weekend between gail force winds and the average battery life was about 5 minutes. Very pleased with it for my first boat and the price.
Certainly will look at some of the brushless, smaller units in the future if we need to buy another one.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i would like to get one to drag a silver/gold spoon around when the redfish are thick.


----------



## Jdejay02 (Mar 27, 2013)

As far as the radio range goes. In my experience stay as close to your spektrum as possible. I had nothing but bad luck with them. Switched to Futaba and it out reaches my eye sight. I switched all my RCs to futaba radios and have had no problems whatsoever.


----------



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

Jdejay02 said:


> As far as the radio range goes. In my experience stay as close to your spektrum as possible. I had nothing but bad luck with them. Switched to Futaba and it out reaches my eye sight. I switched all my RCs to futaba radios and have had no problems whatsoever.


Gotta agree...at least with the telemetry receiver that came with my DX3S. I can't get it 200' out in my Revo before it looses signal. However, the $10 ORX DSM2 receivers from Hobbyking are much better. I haven't tried it in a boat yet, but I will next week.

As for a 1 mile range, are you planning to do some FPV? If not, how do you plan to see the boat at that distance?


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Jdejay02 said:


> As far as the radio range goes. In my experience stay as close to your spektrum as possible. I had nothing but bad luck with them. Switched to Futaba and it out reaches my eye sight. I switched all my RCs to futaba radios and have had no problems whatsoever.


I mentioned earlier that I have never had issues with my 2.4 system on the water. I should specify that I run a Futaba 3pk system, not spectrum. I do however fly with a spectrum radio and have never had issues.


----------

